

Nice HTML5-based Online Modeling Tool - tsaixingwei
http://www.anchormodeling.com/modeler/
I was reading up on database design esp. 6NF and came across this website on Anchor Modeling. It has a HTML5-based Online Modeling Tool that looks nice and fun to play with.
======
vyrotek
Looks nice, but the constant floating around and 'wiggling' really bugged me.
It took me quite a while to figure out how to add and remove things.

It also reminded me of an ORM tool which I helped build in college called
nORMa. It was a plugin for Visual Studio and was great for designing complex
databases.

[http://www.objectrolemodeling.com/AboutORM/ORMTools/NORMA/ta...](http://www.objectrolemodeling.com/AboutORM/ORMTools/NORMA/tabid/87/Default.aspx)

------
oscilloscope
The fluid movement + ghosting is well done. There are the beginnings of a
pleasant interface here.

One issue: I couldn't figure out how to connect two nodes to make loops.
Adding and deleting worked just find-- but not connecting existing elements.

~~~
tsaixingwei
There is a bunch of video tutorials on their main site that shows how to
create a 'tie'. <http://www.anchormodeling.com/?page_id=186>

But yeah, I was confused in the beginning too.

